# What are your top 5 books clarifying the Doctrines of Grace?



## Constantlyreforming (Jan 20, 2012)

What would be your top 5 books other than the Bible which specify what the Doctrines of Grace are? I have several books on the subject, but would put these as my top five, in order:



1) Elisha Coles - A Practical Discourse on the Sovereignty of God
2) Philip Doddridge - Practical Discourses on Regeneration and on the Scripture Doctrine of Salvation by Grace through Faith
3) John Owen - Justification by Faith
4) John Bunyan - The Doctrine of the Law and Grace unfolded
5) Thomas Boston - The Fourfold State of Man


What would yours be?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 20, 2012)

James Buchanan's _The Doctrine of Justification_ had the greatest impact (by far) on me.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 20, 2012)

Martin Luther's _The Bondage of the Will_ and John Murray's _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ were both instrumental in my embracing a reformed perspective on the doctrines of grace.


----------



## dudley (Jan 20, 2012)

I recommend "The Doctrines of Grace: Rediscovering the Evangelical Gospel" by Philip Graham Ryken and James Montgomery Boice 
R. C. Sproul wrotethe Foreword


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Jan 20, 2012)

What I read first was very simple, practical and insightful. It was R.C. Sprouls "Grace Unknown".


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jan 23, 2012)

anyone else? Love to get a list going...


----------



## Frosty (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are three that I have read (at least in part) and have benefitted from greatly. Each of these are broken up in an organized and focused manner. They are pretty clear cut and simple. I would recommend them be given to someone investigating Calvinism for the first time.

The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination (Boettner)
The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, and Documented (Steele, Thomas, and Quinn)
Living for God's Glory: An Introduction to Calvinism (Beeke)


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are the five I would say most clearly make the case for the doctrines of grace:


Reformed Doctrine of Predestination by Loraine Boettner (The definitive work In my humble opinion).
The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, Documented by David N. Steele, Curtis C. Thomas, S. Lance Quinn 
Redemption Accomplished & Applied by John Murray
The Bondage of the Will by Martin Luther
The Cause of God & Truth by John Gill


----------

